# Uwell SE-1 Sub Ohm Tank



## Rude Rudi (21/11/16)

Wouldn’t it be great if Uwell could combine all the best features of their previous atomizers into one vaping supertank? Well, that’s just what they’ve done with the Uwell SE-1 Tank. This tall, 5ml capacity tank takes the sleek styling of the Rafale, opens-up the airflow and bundles the package with upgraded, bullet shaped Crown II coils.

More here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

